# Win 10 Microphone Registry Entry



## kesleyf (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, Guys!
I was wondering if someone would know where i can find the registry entry responsable for the mic volume?
My Lumia 930 has a issue with its microphone (the microphone recorded sound is really really low) and i thought about it and there may be a way to fix it by software, cause i don't wanna send it to the repair center.
(Oh, it's clearly a hardware problem).


----------



## nycht (Oct 20, 2015)

(off, but related) i want to increase the amount of time the music controls stay on the screen after i press the volume rocker, been through a lot of registry entries, no luck so far. any ideas?


----------



## SergiuszOlszewski (Feb 11, 2018)

I had similar idea, but instead of increasing sensitivity I thought of simply changing the microphone that is used for hands-free talk from the malfunctioning top one to the bottom one. Anyone found that registry key?


----------



## aeroaqua (Feb 11, 2018)

use old nokia camera for video rec.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 11, 2018)

There is no such a thing like microphone listed in registry


----------



## uiqjirka (Feb 11, 2018)

"the microphone recorded sound is really really low" - HW fault


----------

